

Freshbooks Iphone App - mdoerneman
http://www.freshbooks.com/blog/2012/08/28/introducing-the-new-freshbooks-app-for-iphone/

======
mdoerneman
I don't know how many times I had to set a reminder to track time with a
client. Now I can do it immediately on the go. I've been waiting for this app!

